# Who's using an Alfine off-road?



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

I'm considering using an Alfine off-road. I'm about 210lbs, been riding singlespeed for 2 years so I'm pretty strong. I'm trying to figure out if I'll blow it up or not.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm in the same boat. 6'6", 225 and used to mashing a singlespeed. I decided to take the plunge and have built an Alfine wheel for my Pugsley. Winter riding tends to be a little easier terrain, so hopefully it will hold up alright.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Check out this thread if you haven't already, there's a few people on here with MT Bikes equipped with an Alfine, including me and my Trance and I haven't heard of any problems with the internal parts of the hub yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

Go for it, I have been using mine on a DH rig, still going strong


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

Do you also climb with it?


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

The Hub seems pretty solid, I do not climb all that often but I do a bit of freeriding now and then. the hub has never done any weird sounds or mist a gear. in that other thread that EGF168 linked, some guys have been using alfine equipped bike for xc, and xc with plenty of mud, and I assume plenty of ups and down too.


----------

